
Show HN: Online SVG XML Editor - owenshen24
https://owenshen24.github.io/edit-svg/
======
owenshen24
Hello HN,

I recently found myself tinkering with SVGs and wanting to see what the
individual paths/text did. SVGO did a great job of both cleaning up my SVG
code and showing me the source, but, to my frustration, it didn't allow me to
edit the XML associated with the file.

To that end, I've made this web app to allow direct editing of the XML source
for an SVG, and then re-render it immediately. (For some reason, all of the
other sites I saw online required a full refresh to reload, which was a very
poor experience.)

If anyone else finds themselves in this niche sort of problem, I hope this
tool can be of some use.

------
SigmundA
At first I thought it might be an alternative to [https://github.com/SVG-
Edit/svgedit](https://github.com/SVG-Edit/svgedit)

